# Gaggia Baby Class "leaking"



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi,

Recently our (office) Gaggia machine started leaking water from next to the portafilter. Every time the coffee is slightly more tamped water drops from the portafilter holder (group?). According to one of my colleagues, one dose might've been tamped too hard and no water was coming out, leading to the "starting" leak. Any clues on what might be causing it? I assume something got busted internally and now every time the pressure can't push the water through the coffee it manages to squeeze it through there ...









(the espresso still comes out quite decent and with enough crema though)


----------



## sah (Sep 26, 2012)

Could it be the group head gasket? If so, I gather they are easily replaced, pretty sure I saw some info on this on this forum.

I didn't think it was possible to damage a solenoid valve-based Gaggia by "over tamping"? However, I'm pretty new here so more than happy to be corrected!


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd say it's either the group head gasket as sah says or the boiler-group gasket leaking. The group head gasket is dead easy to replace, so I hope it's that, the boiler gasket is a little more involved.

It could simply be you have grounds stuck to the group head gasket causing it not to seal properly in which case, take it off and give it a soak.

Undo the shower screen with a short phillips screwdriver and remove the shower screen holder with an allen bit (can't remember size) and you should be able to just pull the gasket off. If you can't, carefully insert a screw into the rubber and pry it off with that. If you use a screw you'll need to replace the gasket, obviously.


----------



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

That makes sense







. Thanks to both. I'll bring in some screwdrivers to work tomorrow and try to investigate the subject.


----------



## sah (Sep 26, 2012)

uma_bica said:


> That makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just need to make sure you use a short (aka stubby) Phillips screwdriver for the shower screen as there isn't enough clearance for a normal screwdriver. I don't have one so I use the screw driver tool on a Swiss Army knife which actually works really well.


----------



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

Actually I think I'll have to bring (or take the machine home) quite a few tools. The water is dripping from the outside attachment (group head?). I've attached a very poorly outlined "diagram"

















I've also found some blog of a bloke doing some seal substitution on his (should this help anyone besides me):

http://alittlebikeblog.wordpress.com/2012/01/18/leaking-gaggia-baby-time-to-replace-the-group-seal/


----------



## Alittlebikeblog (Jan 31, 2013)

Uma_bica,

the bloke doing a seal substitution is me. I had this problem and was told by gaggia that the group seal is a wear and tear part. A working link to my howto can be found here http://alittlebikeblog.co.uk/leaking-gaggia-baby-time-to-replace-the-group-seal/ I fully recommend Happy Donkey for spares. It is a 10 min job if you have a Phillips head screwdriver a 5mm Allen key and a self tapping screw.

Andy


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

almost certainly the group seal is needing replacing, can get through my site if needed. you need a stubby phillips and allen keys to remove disc and plate, if the seal is stuck fast just srcrew a self tap screw into seal, it will lift it out. if unsure and need more assistance mail me at [email protected] with mobile and i will ring and talk you through

mark


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

Also highlight just below your brow.But what gives cosmetics its brilliant array of colors? More often than not, it's through the use of FD&C color pigments, which are the only pigments approved for use in cosmetics. MAC Makeup UK Leggings are the fashionable and tighter substitute for the Indian Churidar.Next place to look is Google - just type in "cheap makeup". Cheap Makeup Reputable Manufacturers: Of course, just because a product isn't certified organic, doesn't necessarily mean that the product is not safe.MAC Cosmetics with a high degree of creativity and avant-garde ideas, develop a MAC Cosmetics Outlet unparalleled style. MAC makeup Australia Furthermore, it's the place where you can sit for an hour in a warm bath, soaking your aching feet while you read a good book or magazine as the day comes to an end." Posh Beckham created her famous smoky eye look in Elle magazine with M.


----------



## biglewuk (Nov 11, 2014)

Reassurance to newcomers:

I've been looking round to find out why my Gaggia New Baby Class was leaking and landed here.

After reading up, the symptoms here fitted mine, but I was still wary this might not be the solution (this being my first decent coffee machine)

The reason were:

* the machine isn't that old (6 months tops)

* the gasket looked fine (removed the screen and holder)

* it's single person use (2-3 shots cups I guess on average per day)

I decided to go ahead as the gaskets are not hugely expensive (https://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd6005.html) £3 at the time of writing.

I used the self tapping screw method of removing the old gasket (@Alittlebikeblog: thanks!) and the first thing I noticed was that the gasket was a lot stiffer that the new ones; the new ones are flexible and bend easily.

Bending the old one also showed cracks in the gasket that could not be seen when in place. Obviously, these gasket perish somewhat with the heat and use, but that deterioration is not necessary visible in situ.

I tend to leave my machine on during the day and that could contribute to the deterioration. (For the amount I drink, I may rethink this practice)

I replaced the gasket (descaled and back-flushed for good measure), and I have great coffee and a non-leaking system again!

So, don't be afraid, its an easy maintenance job.

Alittlebikeblog mentioned about a off sized gasket arriving at first - Happy Donkey supplied a small spacer, I assumed to counter the issue of returns due to this.

If you read this before buying descaling and back-flush parts/chemicals then Happy Donkey also supplies these at competitive prices and it spreads the cost of delivery, e.g. I looked at just buying the gasket and the cost of delivery was about £6 (I think) which was pretty hefty on one item, but the price was the same for multiple items, so I bought 2 gaskets (1 for a spare) some beans, a non-pressure basket and descaler. Everything was delivered the next day.

Unfortunately, I'd bought a new tamper, a back flush plate and chemical prior to reading this forum.


----------

